# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Fortis medica real or fake?

## edmundo22

real or fake?

----------


## wmaousley

Heard of it but never seen it.

----------


## Super-Chump

Legit pharmacy, looks like legit stuff too. Line up all the amps and check the level, if they are level it is more than likely that it is real.

Amps aren't faked very often...

----------


## ironbeck

I think your G2g...

----------


## gixxerboy1

they are a UGL. All i've heard is there stuff is painful. And you dont see alot of cyp at 250mg/ml

----------


## edmundo22

What is UGL?, I know the brand is legit but it could well be a fake, the print on the back of the box is upside down, also there's no booklet with it, doesn't matter Im allergic to it same as the gels just gunna bin it.

----------

